# High fat foods



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

What dog foods are you guys using to put some meat on their bones? I'm talking about dry dog food, not home made recipes. I have found that "EVO Red Meat Formula", is the highest fat content that I could find. :-\


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

22% is the highest I have found. The only other foods I have found that are equiv in quality & fat are Instinct and Artemis Maximal Dog. Both are 22% as well. A close 2nd in fat (20%) & quality would be Solid Gold Barking at the Moon. If you try Artemis, make sure it's Maximal Dog. They have lots of varieties, but only Maximal has the same fat ratio as Evo.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you had any luck putting weight on Cooper yet? Just curious... I've considered some higher fat foods for Kobi, but I'm pretty sure he's still a few pounds bigger than your pup is.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

First requirement is a dog that eats everything all the time. Practically a garbage disposal unit equivalent.
All low quality dog food is guaranteed to put fat on a dog like that (and make them sick at the same time).

But, we use this http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/VenDog.html and Sam is no skinny dogie. No ribs are showing but he still has clearly visible waist line.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

The only thing Pumpkin will eat without picking is garbage, low-quality food. I found this out in a pinch when her Go! Natural Grain Free was delayed a day in shipping. Our dachshund used to be on Natural Balance, and it was added to a growing list of foods that Pumpkin does not eat even w/ "mixers." Her pickiness is the damndest thing I've ever seen in a dog! We typically have to make a batch of Satin Balls. Good luck!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Acana Sport and Agility Dog Food has 33% protein. I'm going to try it out since I can't seem to get weight on Brooklyn.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php/product/2252


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Kobi said:


> Have you had any luck putting weight on Cooper yet? Just curious... I've considered some higher fat foods for Kobi, but I'm pretty sure he's still a few pounds bigger than your pup is.


If you are asking about Copper. He is starting to eat a little bit more as we keep rotating foods and he gets older. He is still waits until he is starving before he hits the food bowl.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

denparkin said:


> Acana Sport and Agility Dog Food has 33% protein. I'm going to try it out since I can't seem to get weight on Brooklyn.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php/product/2252


Protein is great, but will not fatten them up.


----------

